#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Боробудур, фото

## Ersh

Товарищ мой съездил-пофотографировал:
http://denizmo.livejournal.com/40444.html

----------

Вова Л. (19.06.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (19.06.2009), Рюдзи (19.06.2009), Этэйла (20.06.2009), Юань Дин (27.06.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

Почему-то статуи Будды никак не отражены, а они там необычные - находятся внутри ступы, у меня в альбоме есть несколько фото из прошлогодней поездки: http://board.buddhist.ru/album.php?albumid=32

----------

Этэйла (20.06.2009), Юань Дин (27.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Да, ступы там необычные. Вроде бы, больше нигде таких ажурных нет.

----------

